# Premiership Footie



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyone here follow footie? (not american football, but the type where the ball is the correct shape!  )


Liverpool fan myself. Not having a good season at all!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

We used to have a Premier & Champions League thread here but it never took off again after last season. Those are what I follow the most & I'm a Chelsea fan in Premier League.

I got the Liverpool game today & though I like some of their players I'm not really a supporter of the team overall. That said I think with Torres & their slow but sure improving form they'll likely find themselves back in the Champions League again


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi mate! Yesterday was a big blow for your lads, but I hope you go on and win the league to be honest. Just as it will stop Man utd winning it.

Champions league will be there for the taking too! I thought Liverpool would win the champions league this year but we didnt even come close to getting out of a mediocre group.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> We used to have a Premier & Champions League thread here but it never took off again after last season. Those are what I follow the most & I'm a Chelsea fan in Premier League.
> 
> I got the Liverpool game today & though I like some of their players I'm not really a supporter of the team overall. That said I think with Torres & their slow but sure improving form they'll likely find themselves back in the Champions League again


Great another chelsea fan, me too.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Man utd


----------



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

big pool fan myself. 

It might be my depression making me dilussional but I'v been looking at arsenals run in over the last day or two.... and think they could sneak it but... (see last line)

they've got spurs in white hart and city in emerates but apart from that burney, blackburn, fulham and teams like that, no desprect to them teams but you'd expect them to pick up the majority of points available from them games. chelski have manyoo and pool, spurs, villa big games to go. manyoo have pool, ches, city, spurs. 

but of course the monkey on their back are arse bottlers???


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

NervousInDublin said:


> big pool fan myself.
> 
> It might be my depression making me dilussional but I'v been looking at arsenals run in over the last day or two.... and think they could sneak it but... (see last line)
> 
> ...


Yeah there's no doubt that they have the easiest run-in now. I'd agree it'd be nice to see them win it too. They play such lovely football, they're great to watch.

But your last line (the bit about them being bottlers) is completely right. They're so close but you just get the impression that they'll snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. 
I hope we're both wrong though!


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Yeah there's no doubt that they have the easiest run-in now. I'd agree it'd be nice to see them win it too. They play such lovely football, they're great to watch.
> 
> But your last line (the bit about them being bottlers) is completely right. They're so close but you just get the impression that they'll snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.
> I hope we're both wrong though!


well chelsea are doing everything they can to blow this title. Unfortunately we have donkeys like ballack and mikel in there and no wingers, oh and an ageing team. We are ****ed.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

citizenerased1987 said:


> well chelsea are doing everything they can to blow this title. Unfortunately we have donkeys like ballack and mikel in there and no wingers, oh and an ageing team. We are ****ed.


Yeah I could never really understand what people see in Mikel. And didn't they spend a fortune on him to hijack his move to Man Utd in the first place.
You'd wonder why they didn't just let him go there...

Also, I know what you mean about the wingers too, Liverpool are the same really.
When Chelsea had Robben and Duff down the wings they looked much more dangerous than they do now.
Malouda hasn't really done the business imo.

Not that us Liverpool fans can preach about good wingers. We don't even have a single one at the club!


----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

Yep, don't follow a particular team, but I do like football in general so i'll watch whatever match is on.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

steps said:


> Yep, don't follow a particular team, but I do like football in general so i'll watch whatever match is on.


That's a good way to be! 

So you get to enjoy the games but don't feel like hitting yourself over the head with a very heavy frying-pan every time your team loses!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

NervousInDublin said:


> dub16, your not a yossi fan? although rafa hasn't really used him as pure winger, as he ends up in the middle a lot but I think hes decent. It's hard for individual good players to shine is such a poor overall team. He's a good winger but not a great winger as john gilsey might say.


Aye mate, I like Yossi a lot. He was amazing ast season and has played well this season, when fit. He's a really clever, creative, player.
I just wouldn't really call him a "winger" in the true sense of the word.
Although, as you said yourself, he seems to play there whenever picked. 
Sort of sums us up in many ways, too many square pegs in round holes, throughout the entire team.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I know about as much about football as a snail!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> I know about as much about football as a snail!


haha, and peeling a potato too!! 

(she can bake a super cake though!)


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

but what kind of cake?


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

:stu


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I too think it's been an inconsistent season for most of the big teams but I have to say that it makes every weekend rather dramatic because you don't really know what you're going to get out of your main team when you see their game or highlights as well as those you aren't cheering for but are of significance. One week I have a huge grin & the next not so much, it's really intense competition this time out for the crown


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl (Feb 13, 2010)

MY Liverpool Gram would slap me upside the head,
but i am Man *United all the way.* 

also- American I may be, but I root for

ENGLAND in the world cup!


----------



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

i'd love arse to win that leauge no doubt about it. every pool fan would. btw do arse fans hate pool or just respect the comp? I mean every pool fan i talk to hates chelski and manyoo, but arse no not really.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

NervousInDublin said:


> i'd love arse to win that leauge no doubt about it. every pool fan would. btw do arse fans hate pool or just respect the comp? I mean every pool fan i talk to hates chelski and manyoo, but arse no not really.


Well to my knowledge, most Arsenal fans do have alot of respect for Liverpool. You guys still are the best club in English football if we are to look at trophies won over the years, not to mention you have a very good history and vocal support. However some goodwill has been eroded recently, with a minority of your fan base (the more hard line elements) using history as a means of propping up a lack of success on the pitch - and I don't mean just now and then and tactfully either. It would seem when ever a discussion is made on the current football climate. It comes across as arrogance to many I think. But other than that you guys tend to be alright. I think the main axe to grind with Arsenal fans lies with Chelsea, whose money-driven artificial ascension to the pinacle of the Premiership not only took away a couple of seasons of near odds on dominance with our invincibles squad but also goes against the very principles of sustainability and ethics that we have sought to adopt since Wenger has been appointed manager. Add in Ashley Cole, Michael Ballack and John Terry; the proximity between our clubs and the fact we struggle against them and you have the reason why they are to Arsenal fans public enemy number one. :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Out of all the results this weekend, I have to admit, Everton did great.

I hate those gits, but since early Jan they have been as good as ANY team in the league. and that's not just an off-the-cuff remark. They really have been excellent.

By the way, I thought united were very lucky last night. That chance at the very end was just typical. Or maybe I'm just biased...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I watched the Everton game today & they did play very well indeed. They could have had more if not for Yakubu's missed chances


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I think I'll jusrt agree with everyone here and say that Everton are indeed the most in form team in the Premiership at the moment.  That being said injuries are starting to creep in for them, will this effect them further down the road like at the start of the season. Quite possibly. :b


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Chelsea!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

That was very hard to watch last night (referring to the Wigan v Liverpool game).

In a season of awful performances from Liverpool, last night's fiasco seemed to take things to another level altogether.

Shaky at the back, clueless up front, and lacking ANY creativity in midfield.

Torres actually ran half the length of the pitch to kick someone on the ankles at one stage, and Gerrard appeared to stick his fingers up at the Referee.
Things like that definitely don't bode well. It just shows how frustrated some of the players are.

I know how they feel, because watching it was bloody torture!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^^ Yeah Arsenal were different class last night. Really impressive.

After such an inconsistent season I'd fancy them to win EITHER the league or the champions league at the moment. Probably not both, being realistic. But One or the other.

They just seem to be hitting form at the perfect time , and after watching Chelsea and United struggling lately, Arsenal might have a better chance than I had thought.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Phil Brown sacked by Hull City!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Hull City stuck with Phil Brown for a good while, longer than usual for struggling teams, they must have really liked him over there.

Champions League again this week, I hope my boys in blue can send they Italians out & back to Milan but if not I've still got a London team in Arsenal, lol


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

The title race is hotting up, with Man Utd and Arsenal in the ascendancy and Chelsea starting to stumble. I still think it's way to early to rule anyone out of it though.

Oh yeah, and Arsenal draw Barcelona in the Champions League. :clapThe game will be epic!


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

im starting to watch Portsmouth...
theyre a very hard working side, and i believe they can even get a point against chelsea, and go on to stay up


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I support the increasingly woeful Celtic, buuuuuuuuuuut ! Me likey Villa, Mon the villa !


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I enjoy my football. I'm a Manchester United fan. My favourite player is Own Goal...no, I jest, my favourite player is Scholes, who I hope won't be leaving us at the end of this season, but may do. I might cry real tears.

I've just remembered that the World Cup is this year and that has excited me.


----------



## wujo (Jan 7, 2009)

defoe said:


> im starting to watch Portsmouth...
> theyre a very hard working side, and i believe they can even get a point against chelsea, and go on to stay up


Ouch, my condolences! Hopefully they'll bounce straight back up next season.

Gunner here, but Aston Villa's my second club so doubly depressed after yesterday's results.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

I am just but a mere bystander; I don't choose to call myself a fan of these teams...

But I do like the direct gameplay that Chelsea has.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Liverpool fan here. And how about the Barca vs Arsenal game tonight? Blew my mind. After 30 minutes, I really thought Barca were going to knock 4 to 5 goals past Almunia. But as the game progressed, Arsenal seemed to get stronger and stronger. In terms of the whole 90 minutes though, Barca did deserve to win. Wonderful game nonetheless.

Can't wait for this weekend though - I'm sure Chelsea can sort out United with Rooney out. I really want Arsenal to take the premiership title (the lesser of three evils, haha!) 

But seriously, what a game tonight.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Come on chelsea, do us proud.:yes:clap:clap


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Great result for the blues there on saturday. Its game on now.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Yeah that was a massive win for Chelsea. Once I heard that Rooney was going to be missing, I kinda knew Chelsea would beat them. Really Chelsea should go on and win it from here. Although, yee still have to come to Anfield yet!!


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

THERES ONLY ONE UNITED

im a manchester united fan
obviously chelsea are in pole position now, but i still believe manU can win the title


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> ^^ Yeah that was a massive win for Chelsea. Once I heard that Rooney was going to be missing, I kinda knew Chelsea would beat them. Really Chelsea should go on and win it from here. Although, yee still have to come to Anfield yet!!


Thats what I'm afraid of. Fernando Torres is a beast and cant stop scoring against Chelsea. Hope he is injured, please God.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

thesilenthunter90 said:


> Thats what I'm afraid of. Fernando Torres is a beast and cant stop scoring against Chelsea. Hope he is injured, please God.


Aye, that's whats been worrying me. Like, I always want Liverpool to win, but the thought of us beating Chelsea and in doing so handing the league to United. God, it doesn't bear thinking about :um

Saw someone else mention the Barca v Arsenal game there. Should be really entertaining. Arsenal have just got too many players out for it though, imo.
I reckon Barca will beat them 3-1 (get down to the bookies with that prediction, haha)


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

All hail Messi!


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Messi...Messi...Messi...Messi...

Barca should be taken to court, because Messi shouldn't be allowed to play against humans.

Where did he come from?


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

I actually kinda feel sorry for arsenal now. Messi is just out of this world, literally.


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

messi is the best player in the world by a mile...
ronaldo is crap...hes only an arrogant player who can perform well on his day


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Messi scared the daylights out of the Arsenal defence. 

But the scariest thing about Messi is that he's not even hit his peak yet.

22 years old. Its frightening how good that kid will be when he's 27 or 28 and at his best.

Great player, the best I've seen since I began watching football (aboot 2 hours after i was born)


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

haha, man u out now aswell. I have to say I did take some pleasure in robben scoring and his celebration ( him being a former chelsea player and all that):yes

But what a strike:um


----------



## wujo (Jan 7, 2009)

thesilenthunter90 said:


> haha, man u out now aswell. I have to say I did take some pleasure in robben scoring and his celebration ( him being a former chelsea player and all that):yes
> 
> But what a strike:um


Oh man how I wish I had skipped my presentation for the game instead, I would have gone insane when he scored that too. That strike was something Zidane-esque, insane bit of skill to volley a corner ball past the defender and into the far post. He'll be crocked for next match though:wink


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Well it appears the spell of relative English domination in the Champions League is over for now.The Premier League is going to have an even more wild run out as a result with the Top 3 trying to salvage their seasons. I'm not a Man-U Fan on principle but Nani, Valencia, Rooney, & Park are all brilliant for them & though Berbatov has many critics in my view half of the goals that he does score are superb. I wish Roeben & Ribery both played in England so I could see more of them, great player when I do catch them. I'm Happy that Lyon have made it through also, I've been taking to the French League more & more & I've become a fan of both Bordeaux & Lyon but prefer Lyon to the former in a rivalry.


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

barcelona are going to win the championsleague for sure now
no doubts about that


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

I think they'll win as well, but I wouldn't be surprised if Inter gives them a run for their money. It's not going to be an open of a game as it was against Arsenal, that's for sure.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I am a Liverpool fan here, and hope they go all the way in Europe after beating Benfica, and in the league I think they can finish higher than Tottenham cause Tottenham has more difficult games ahead 
(H)Arsenal
(H)Chelsea
(A)Man Utd


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Chelsea beat bolton. We are in a good position now, surely chelsea cant throw it away now.


----------



## wujo (Jan 7, 2009)

So if Bellamy had played the short ball to Tevez instead I might not have posted this


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Results didn't go my way today with Man-U's late winner & Chelsea's derby loss but I was entertained greatly by the second half in particular of the Everton vs. Blackburn game, great stuff there


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Disaster fer Chelsea yesterday.

My worst nightmare might come to pass, if we beat Chelsea at Anfield and win the league for United. Gawwd, I get shivers just thinking aboot it


----------



## wujo (Jan 7, 2009)

City fans, give Joe Hart to Arsene on a free plzzzz?


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Disaster fer Chelsea yesterday.
> 
> My worst nightmare might come to pass, if we beat Chelsea at Anfield and win the league for United. Gawwd, I get shivers just thinking aboot it


at least torres wont be playing, excellent news for chelsea


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nervous weekend for chelsea coming. I made a pact with a online friend that I wont shave again until chelsea win the the league. I was drunk and I relly regret this now, lol.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ jaysus, you'll be a hairy bas**** by next May mate! haha, only kiddin, I still think yee will win it, but its gonna be bleddy close


----------



## wujo (Jan 7, 2009)

Didn't Drogba take a knock last week? And Terry's in the stands this week so you guys have Ivanovic and Alex as CBs lol. At least Manu's got Spurs at...OT, oh well. You guys have to win it though, it would be hilarious to have won at Old Trafford and lose every other match after and lose the league with 3 games left.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

wujo said:


> Didn't Drogba take a knock last week? And Terry's in the stands this week so you guys have Ivanovic and Alex as CBs lol. At least Manu's got Spurs at...OT, oh well. You guys have to win it though, it would be hilarious to have won at Old Trafford and lose every other match after and lose the league with 3 games left.


To be honest alex and ivanovic > terry, carvalho based on current form. Terry is a good leader but as a defender ivanovic is just as good.
What would be hilarious is if utd lose or draw tomorrow


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Huge United fan here.

Can't wait for the game against Spurs this afternoon. Nerve racking, but exciting at the same time.


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

we won 3-1 whohooo

lets hope stoke can get a draw against chelsea


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I work at St James Park / Newcastle united fc and I have to say I absolutely hate football, always have. Some of the fans there do not make me want to change my mind.


----------



## wujo (Jan 7, 2009)

low said:


> I work at St James Park / Newcastle united fc and I have to say I absolutely hate football, always have. Some of the fans there do not make me want to change my mind.


Don't think Newcastle fans have ever had a reputation for being the most docile :b, but I know what you mean!

Anyways, didn't need to watch the game to know Spurs were gonna buckle but still watched it eh. They were always on their back foot and never looked to be dangerous in possession with ManU closing down so aggressively, especially their marking of Palacios.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

7-0:d:d:d:d


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

OMG 7-0

im definetly watching motd
so many goals today


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Well that was impressive by Chelsea. Credit to Salomon Kalou who isn't always in the team but showed great desire & drive today. Also to Drogba who had some quite impressive touches to set up goals. Frank Lampard's goal was awesome too. It was a real display of great players all around in the Chelsea Blue. Stoke have proven to be a tough team at many points throughout the season but 3-0 down at halftime & there wasn't much left for them.

Liverpool are going to decide this for Chelsea now & how fitting that a big fixture at the end of the season does it


----------



## wujo (Jan 7, 2009)

Another 7-0 *yawn*


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Jazra Coal said:


> Wonder what Liverpool would do... beat Chelsea and give title advantage to United...


Liverpool fan here, but Liverpool has nothing to play for, so I hope Gerrard passes the ball to Lampard so Chelsea can stay on top, I'd rather see Liverpool lose this on than Man Utd winning the title.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Very nervous about the footballing weekend ahead.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

thesilenthunter90 said:


> Very nervous about the footballing weekend ahead.


You shouldn't worry so much. We don't have Nando and without him we're pretty toothless.

Also, after the extra-time last night, we'll have some pretty jaded players. Mascherano, Kuyt, Gerrard and Carra all looked knackered towards the latter stages of last night.

Having said all that, we're pretty solid at home usually.

I never thought I'd want my beloved Liverpool to lose a match, but I hope yee beat us Sunday. I can't stomach the thought of those pesky Mancs winning the league.

Good luck! YNWA


----------



## wujo (Jan 7, 2009)

Sunderland were trying to murder Nani today. Berba should have made it 5-0. Gerrard—Chelsea's 12th man. Now if Chelsea lose next week it'll be almost as bad as Newcastle squandering the league away.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

^^^my god sunderland were pathetic.


----------



## TheatreOfDreams89 (Apr 17, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> You shouldn't worry so much. We don't have Nando and without him we're pretty toothless.
> 
> Also, after the extra-time last night, we'll have some pretty jaded players. Mascherano, Kuyt, Gerrard and Carra all looked knackered towards the latter stages of last night.
> 
> ...


Your club has officially become "smalltime"


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

haha, man city. I cant belive I am happy spurs won earlier. Oh and I am liking these reports of torres to chelsea, oh yes.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

TheatreOfDreams89 said:


> Your club has officially become "smalltime"


haha, well surely ya didn't really expect us to do yee any favours?
Some pass by Stevie to set up the first goal. 

Keeps it at 18 titles each, we'll be back to pick up number 19 next May!


----------



## Nisreen (Apr 1, 2010)

chelseaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## wujo (Jan 7, 2009)

Nisreen said:


> chelseaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Congrats on milking another poor team for 7 

Edit: Well, nevermind it's 8


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

champione, champione, ole, ole, ole:yes:yes


What can I say, best day in a long time ( I ma way too drunk to write anything sensible):b:b:b:b:b:b:b:b( how many smilies will I get away with)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Congrats to Chelsea on the Double. To be honest i was hoping Pompey would pull off a shock. Pity about the penalty miss which turned the match really.

A bad ending to an awful year for Portsmouth


----------

